# Will I Get An HR20 For My HR10?



## newsshooterderek (Nov 13, 2001)

I just used my Protection Plan to have my dead HR!0-250 replaced, however the Protection Plan people were unable to tell me what they would replace it with. Do you think they'll replace it with an HR10-250 or an HR20-700?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Bet the farm, HR20. Helluva deal, eh?


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

newsshooterderek said:


> I just used my Protection Plan to have my dead HR!0-250 replaced, however the Protection Plan people were unable to tell me what they would replace it with. Do you think they'll replace it with an HR10-250 or an HR20-700?


You will get a hr20-100 or a hr20-700, after it is installed you can call and request a new dish. Make sure they do not increase your commitment when you activate the replacement HR20. Units replaced under the Protection Plan are not supposed to add to the commitment.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sjberra said:


> You will get a hr20-100 or a hr20-700, after it is installed you can call and request a new dish. Make sure they do not increase your commitment when you activate the replacement HR20. Units replaced under the Protection Plan are not supposed to add to the commitment.


so will they give you a free dish and the necessary switch too? I wouldnt mind if my tivo 'broke' and they gave me a refurb hr20 for free in place of it as long as i got free dish install and m/s too.

the new dvr needs the new switch right?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

newsposter said:


> so will they give you a free dish and the necessary switch too? I wouldnt mind if my tivo 'broke' and they gave me a refurb hr20 for free in place of it as long as i got free dish install and m/s too.
> 
> *the new dvr needs the new switch right?*


Not necessarily. If you have the regulatory two cables going to your DVR, then no new multiswitch should be needed. You will, however, need the BBCs (usually included in the box) to receive some of the new channels coming online later.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok cool, for some reason i thought you needed the new switch to see the new birds


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

Just make sure you have the 5 LNB dish. Also if the HR10-250 is an owned receiver you can get the HR20 marked as owned also with a call to the access card department.

P.S. the HR20 most likely will be refurbished, But it comes with a new RF remote, cables and BBC's.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> ok cool, for some reason i thought you needed the new switch to see the new birds


The new dish has a built in M/S but if you need more than the 4 outputs then you would need a new M/S as well to see the new birds.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

newsposter said:


> so will they give you a free dish and the necessary switch too? I wouldnt mind if my tivo 'broke' and they gave me a refurb hr20 for free in place of it as long as i got free dish install and m/s too.
> 
> the new dvr needs the new switch right?


Not only that but you could then "fix" and activate your HR10 and have both.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

great info..see i dont mind keeping the hdtivos hooked up to the old dish and setup i have now. If i can just add the dish and cables and not need a m/s that's great! I dont need ota on the hr20 because hdtivo takes care of that. 

sounds like i just need a complete new setup box and dish. and heck i could spring for the 100 dollar dish if i get a free dvr. Would love no commitment but wont push it. 

the 'owned' hr20....i believe what you say but...sorta dont if you know what i mean. I cant believe with all the crap they have about this leasing they would let you own this new thing. But cant hurt to try!

i guess i have to get on the protection plan asap


----------



## newsshooterderek (Nov 13, 2001)

Well, I already have another HR20-700 hooked up, so I'm good with dish and all. What's the difference between the HR20-100 and the HR20-700? I would hope they would replace an HD DVR with another HD DVR.


----------



## Vuce (May 4, 2004)

I've got the same issue. I have an HR10 that is acting funky right now. I have the protection plan. But I also have the new dish already. If I call when/if the HR10 dies, will they just mail me a new one or will an installer have to come out to do a 3 minute job? When this happened two years ago they just mailed me one and I mailed the broken one back to them.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Vuce said:


> I've got the same issue. I have an HR10 that is acting funky right now. I have the protection plan. But I also have the new dish already. If I call when/if the HR10 dies, will they just mail me a new one or will an installer have to come out to do a 3 minute job? When this happened two years ago they just mailed me one and I mailed the broken one back to them.


I'm in the same situation you are except 3LNB dish. Called D* on 8-18 and they scheduled a service call for tomorrow PM instead of sending a replacement unit. I will post the outcome.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

newsshooterderek said:


> Well, I already have another HR20-700 hooked up, so I'm good with dish and all. *What's the difference between the HR20-100 and the HR20-700? * I would hope they would replace an HD DVR with another HD DVR.


They are pretty much identical. The different number denotes manufacturer and updates have different codes, but function-wise, they are the same.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Vuce said:


> I've got the same issue. I have an HR10 that is acting funky right now. I have the protection plan. But I also have the new dish already. If I call when/if the HR10 dies, will they just mail me a new one or will an installer have to come out to do a 3 minute job? When this happened two years ago they just mailed me one and I mailed the broken one back to them.


the fed-ex'd mine and told me I did not have to return the HR10, was supposed to have a new dish installed last saturday but the "installer up and quit without mentioning it to anyone" - they are due out on 9/1 between 8 and 12 again


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

henryld said:


> I'm in the same situation you are except 3LNB dish. Called D* on 8-18 and they scheduled a service call for tomorrow PM instead of sending a replacement unit. I will post the outcome.


please do, no way would i want them to come out and take my hdtivo. But i wouldnt mind if they gave me a free dish


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

I wonder what factors they consider before making the decision to send a replacement unit or schedule a service call (my situation)? My unit has a faulty HDMI output and suffers from frequent spontaneous reboots and occasional lockups/freezes & will not respond to remote commands.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i've heard if you say no power light they cant even run any tests per their scripts


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Guess I could have done that, but with my luck, they would have setup a service call anyway and I would be caught red handed.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

newsshooterderek said:


> I just used my Protection Plan to have my dead HR!0-250 replaced, however the Protection Plan people were unable to tell me what they would replace it with. Do you think they'll replace it with an HR10-250 or an HR20-700?


It will be an HR20 but they'll let you keep your HR10-250.

Most of the time the hard drive goes bad in a dvr. If you get stuck on powering up or you have problems pausing or playing recorded shows, it's most likely a hard drive failing. Purchase a new one from dvrupgrade.com, weaknees.com or here!


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

newsposter said:


> great info..see i dont mind keeping the hdtivos hooked up to the old dish and setup i have now. If i can just add the dish and cables and not need a m/s that's great! I dont need ota on the hr20 because hdtivo takes care of that.


If you want the new HD channels you *will* need a new MS. Go on over to DBStalk to get the exact model number. There is allot of confusion on this issue but no matter what D* or anybody else tells you. You will need the new MS for the D10 HD channels. DBStalk has a nice guide for former tivo users that goes over things to make the switch easier. I also recommend the install guide they have for the HR20.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

henryld said:


> My unit has a faulty HDMI output and suffers from frequent spontaneous reboots and occasional lockups/freezes & will not respond to remote commands.


The HDMI output is an easily replaced board.

The reboots and lookups might be fixable with a "Clear and Delete Everything" -- unless it's a bad drive. Sometimes things get screwed up following software updates. My HR10 was crashing several times a day prior to a C&DE. I'd give that a try before giving up on it completely.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

cramer said:


> The HDMI output is an easily replaced board.
> 
> The reboots and lookups might be fixable with a "Clear and Delete Everything" -- unless it's a bad drive. Sometimes things get screwed up following software updates. My HR10 was crashing several times a day prior to a C&DE. I'd give that a try before giving up on it completely.


Concerning repair of the HDMI board I have no intention of spending money on a unit that will have limited functionality in the near term. I have done the C&DE with some early success but the problems seem to be returning. I agree the unit could be used for OTA & SD in the long term but in my case that would be of limited value.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

generalpatton71 said:


> If you want the new HD channels you *will* need a new MS. Go on over to DBStalk to get the exact model number. There is allot of confusion on this issue but no matter what D* or anybody else tells you. You will need the new MS for the D10 HD channels. DBStalk has a nice guide for former tivo users that goes over things to make the switch easier. I also recommend the install guide they have for the HR20.


I really hate to disagree with a General but you only need the MS if you are going to run more than 4 lines from the dish. The dish has four outputs. I am using 12 so I needed 2 MSs.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I sure hope that's true. I would love just to have my new dvr hooked up to the new dish and have it be the only thing hooked up to the dish at this point, directly with 2 wires. No OTA is needed for me on the new unit since I have OTA on 2 HDtivos and if i ever need more than 4 tuners OTA, i will be in big trouble. I want to keep my existing 2HDtivo setup totally independent of the new setup. Though they will all be stacked (one heck of a stack)


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> I sure hope that's true. I would love just to have my new dvr hooked up to the new dish and have it be the only thing hooked up to the dish at this point, directly with 2 wires. No OTA is needed for me on the new unit since I have OTA on 2 HDtivos and if i ever need more than 4 tuners OTA, i will be in big trouble. I want to keep my existing 2HDtivo setup totally independent of the new setup. Though they will all be stacked (one heck of a stack)


You definately don't need an M/S if you have less than 4 tuners. You will of course need the new 5 LNB dish which has a built in M/S and 4 outputs. I have had my HR20 since October and have had it set up both with and without the M/S.


----------



## newsshooterderek (Nov 13, 2001)

Well, they sent me an HR20-700. Already had the new dish and all, so they just sent me the machine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> You definately don't need an M/S if you have less than 4 tuners. You will of course need the new 5 LNB dish which has a built in M/S and 4 outputs. I have had my HR20 since October and have had it set up both with and without the M/S.


eggslent.....now if i could just successfully switch out under the protection plan..then say um, i dont get the new channels....and let them come out and do the free dish, i'd be set! Sinister plan i know but any chance of getting the dish free after the HR20 is here?


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

henryld said:


> I'm in the same situation you are except 3LNB dish. Called D* on 8-18 and they scheduled a service call for tomorrow PM instead of sending a replacement unit. I will post the outcome.


Service tech came out (nearly 1 hour late) and replaced my HR10-250 with a new (not refurb) HR20-700. He insisted that he had to take the old unit and I didn't argue since the HDMI output was dead and I think the HD is going. He also left me a Slimline dish (not on the workorder) which I prefer to install myself; earned himself a nice tip. After he left I checked my account recent activity online and sure enough the new receiver is listed as leased. Will fight that battle later today; IIRC it requires a call to the card department to correct.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

henryld said:


> Service tech came out (nearly 1 hour late) and replaced my HR10-250 with a new (not refurb) HR20-700. He insisted that he had to take the old unit and I didn't argue since the HDMI output was dead and I think the HD is going. He also left me a Slimline dish (not on the workorder) which I prefer to install myself; earned himself a nice tip. After he left I checked my account recent activity online and sure enough the new receiver is listed as leased. Will fight that battle later today; IIRC it requires a call to the card department to correct.


So, your HR10 was an _owned _ receiver ....and he took it with him?


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Sir_winealot said:


> So, your HR10 was an _owned _ receiver ....and he took it with him?


The HR20-700 was supposed to be a replacement for my defective HR10-250 (owned) under the Protection Plan and as such should be listed as owned as well. As noted in my previous post I will fight that battle shortly.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought i read that people get to keep their dead units...or was that maybe someone without a protection plan?


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

newsposter said:


> I thought i read that people get to keep their dead units...or was that maybe someone without a protection plan?


Like you, I was surprised as well but did not really care one way or the other, considering the condition of my unit.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

joed32 said:


> I really hate to disagree with a General but you only need the MS if you are going to run more than 4 lines from the dish. The dish has four outputs. I am using 12 so I needed 2 MSs.


You're absolutely right. I just wanted to make sure everybody knew if you had a multiswitch you needed a new one for the 5LNB install and that it was a specific model. There has been many problems where installers install the 5 lng dish and don't replace the old multiswitch. I'm betting in a week when the new HD channels are up, the Forums will be filled with posters having this issue.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

henryld said:


> Like you, I was surprised as well but did not really care one way or the other, considering the condition of my unit.


now i'm having 2nd thoughts. maybe will just try to get a cheap one and hope they install even with no 119 LOS


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

generalpatton71 said:


> You're absolutely right. I just wanted to make sure everybody knew if you had a multiswitch you needed a new one for the 5LNB install and that it was a specific model. There has been many problems where installers install the 5 lng dish and don't replace the old multiswitch. I'm betting in a week when the new HD channels are up, the Forums will be filled with posters having this issue.


Gotcha. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

generalpatton71 said:


> You're absolutely right. I just wanted to make sure everybody knew if you had a multiswitch you needed a new one for the 5LNB install and that it was a specific model. There has been many problems where installers install the 5 lng dish and don't replace the old multiswitch. I'm betting in a week when the new HD channels are up, the Forums will be filled with posters having this issue.


Zinwell WB68....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i reread this thread and didnt see an answer:

has anyone 'replaced' Hdtivo with a hr20 and then gotten a free new 5lnb dish when you call and say, i cant see the new channels? (i dont care about a 2 yr commitment). 

Also, when they do 'verify' that your unit is bad and will send you a new one, do they turn off the 'broken' unit right away?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i reread this thread and didnt see an answer:
> 
> has anyone 'replaced' Hdtivo with a hr20 and then gotten a free new 5lnb dish when you call and say, i cant see the new channels? (i dont care about a 2 yr commitment).
> 
> Also, when they do 'verify' that your unit is bad and will send you a new one, do they turn off the 'broken' unit right away?


Assuming you order the HR20 from DirecTV it should include the dish and multiswitch if necessary. It doesn't matter if you get it for free or what it should all be included.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, just call back a few days later and (if you are a good customer) it will be free. In cases that I am aware they do turn it off but YMMV.


newsposter said:


> i reread this thread and didnt see an answer:
> 
> has anyone 'replaced' Hdtivo with a hr20 and then gotten a free new 5lnb dish when you call and say, i cant see the new channels? (i dont care about a 2 yr commitment).
> 
> Also, when they do 'verify' that your unit is bad and will send you a new one, do they turn off the 'broken' unit right away?


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

newsposter said:


> i reread this thread and didnt see an answer:
> 
> has anyone 'replaced' Hdtivo with a hr20 and then gotten a free new 5lnb dish when you call and say, i cant see the new channels? (i dont care about a 2 yr commitment).
> 
> Also, when they do 'verify' that your unit is bad and will send you a new one, do they turn off the 'broken' unit right away?


Yes, had one of my HR10 go bad, they mailed a HR20 in it's place, wife hooked it up while I was in San diego, I called D* and talked to them, explained the situation and they upgraded my dish to a 5 LNB and installed the correct multi-switch at no charge.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

Here is a question... If you "own" your HR10-250, and paid $999 for it like I did, when you contact DTV, and say your HR10-250 is "acting up" will the HR20 they send you be a "leased" or "owned" unit??

Then the next question is, do they "ship" it or does the "directv repair guy" drop it off at the door?


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

While there may be some exceptions they ship it assuming the HR10 is obviously bad. If the phone rep thinks it may be a system related issue they will send out a tech under the PP. If you are on the protection plan according to their own rules, it is supposed to be owned. If it isn't when you get it call their "card department" and have it changed. It specifically states in their 'system "owned replaced by owned." However, why would you want to own it? Leasing makes more sense. Keeping the HR10 is what you really want, but as for the HR20 since they virtually give them away they would have no real value, plus being leased it is basically waranteed for life.


IOTP said:


> Here is a question... If you "own" your HR10-250, and paid $999 for it like I did, when you contact DTV, and say your HR10-250 is "acting up" will the HR20 they send you be a "leased" or "owned" unit??
> 
> Then the next question is, do they "ship" it or does the "directv repair guy" drop it off at the door?


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

IOTP said:


> Here is a question... If you "own" your HR10-250, and paid $999 for it like I did, when you contact DTV, and say your HR10-250 is "acting up" will the HR20 they send you be a "leased" or "owned" unit??
> 
> Then the next question is, do they "ship" it or does the "directv repair guy" drop it off at the door?


1. the replaced ones where leased, I got to keep teh hr10's
2. they were drop shipped to me, had to call later to get a 5 lnb and switch installed at no cost

I do have the PP, no charge for shipping


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

incog-neato said:


> Yes, just call back a few days later and (if you are a good customer) it will be free. In cases that I am aware they do turn it off but YMMV.


hmm how about i say it just reboots like every hour or so and that i need to keep it working up until the new one is installed because it is semi watchable

i just cant have the tivo turned off because of so much going on now


----------

